# Occasional whimpering sound?



## KeeTwo

Hey all. I noticed my budgie started making a whining/whimpering sound about a month ago when picking at her foot. It's not a noise she had ever made before. It worried me that she might have bumblefoot or something else so I took her to the avian specialist at my local pet clinic. He clipped her nails and inspected her feet and legs along with a physical exam. Nothing out of the ordinary and he said her health was fine. 

A couple weeks after this, she started making the same whining noise, a bit more strained this time. But she was whimpering while preening her feathers. Soon after, she started whimpering when gnawing at her hanging wood chip kebab, and also when eating. The whimpering while eating is what really concerned me. 

Aside from this, there have been no other changes in her behavior or appearance. She's still active and still chirps and sings and trills. Food intake is the same, cuttlebone use is the same, and droppings are normal. Any ideas what might be going on here? Could it be a problem with her beak?Has she maybe just begun to incorporate a new noise into her repertoire?


----------



## JRS

It would be useful if you could video her making this noise (also useful to capture in order to show a vet if needed).
Does her beak look normal?

I feel that ‘whining/whimpering’ is perhaps just your interpretation of a noise she’s personally chosen to make whilst ‘busy’, but it’s good that you’re seeking clarification.


----------



## iHeartPieds

Is the vet you took her to an actual qualified avian vet? Or is he just the vet at that clinic who is most knowledgeable about birds?


----------



## KeeTwo

JRS said:


> It would be useful if you could video her making this noise (also useful to capture in order to show a vet if needed).
> Does her beak look normal?
> 
> I feel that 'whining/whimpering' is perhaps just your interpretation of a noise she's personally chosen to make whilst 'busy', but it's good that you're seeking clarification.


Sure thing. Here's a quick vid from my phone. Just audio on it because she always stops what she's doing when she sees my phone (she likes fiddling with it). She was going to town on her woodchips, so she was using her beak at the time. And no, her break looks normal. Cere as well.


----------



## StarlingWings

She sounds like she's just making little quiet noises. My girl makes similar noises, hers are just more high pitched. 

I don't think there's anything to worry about  Budgies sometimes make quiet little clucks/squeaks.


----------



## KeeTwo

StarlingWings said:


> She sounds like she's just making little quiet noises. My girl makes similar noises, hers are just more high pitched.
> 
> I don't think there's anything to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budgies sometimes make quiet little clucks/squeaks.


Very true. I was mostly concerned because she had never made a noise like that before in the 3 years I've had her, and it started when she was picking at her foot. But if it was hurting her to peck at wood chips, it would be silly (or dumb? or masochistic?) on her part.

Thanks folks!


----------

